# Any abroad clinic's have non-anon donors?



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm just looking into using donor eggs after 3 rubbish IVF cycles, I really would love to go abroad and come back with some lovely eggs inside me, however for me I'd really like the child to have the opportunity to trace the donor if they wanted at a later date.  

Do any of the abroad clinics let this happen I think Austraia do this but thats a bit far.. anyone know of any other clinics that do this?

Many Thanks

XX


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Laura
Other countries in Europe that have ended anonymity for donors AND where egg donation is legal (it's not everywhere!) are Sweden and Netherlands.  You are also right about some states in Australia and certainly in New Zealand, but a long way to go.  The agency Resolve in South Africa used to be able to organise identifiable egg donation but there have been recent indications that this may not be so any longer.  Worth emailing them though.  It is also possible to find identifiable donors in the States but VERY expensive.
Why not talk to the National Gamete Donation Trust here in the UK about clinics that have shorter waiting lists or ways of recruiting your own donor (directly for you or to boost your place on a waiting list).  www.ngdt.co.uk
Best of luck
Olivia

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Olivia I'll look into these.  My sister has actually offered but not sure she is really sure what is involved and not sure how to approach her about it.  Would hate her to do it as she feels obliged, we are not very close.  God its all so tough isn't it.  She is also 35 so may be a bit old.

Why is this never easy.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Laura
These decisions are so very hard.  I have every sympathy with your current situation.  You may want to look up a couple of threads there have been with people who have conceived with eggs from a sister - Essex Girl comes to mind as a particularly good one.
The counselling process that you all go through at the clinic would look particularly at issues to do with a sister feeling 'obliged' to donate.  It's obviously really, really important that they do it completely freely and counselors re very aware of this.  35 is fine and for a known donor many clinics will accept 36, particularly if there is proven (and preferably recent) evidence of fertility.
The NGDT would also be able to give you and your sister some good information about what being 
an egg donor entails.
Very best of luck with all this
Olivia


----------



## Adele.K (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi
I'm in exactly the same boat. I would feel more comfortable if any resulting child had the option to receive identifying information at age 18. As far as I know the only options for Brits is the UK (if you can get your own donor), Australia and New Zealand. But the organisation in South Africa called renew and I've been talking to them and it doesn't sound so hopeless. Yes the law is that egg donation has to be anonymous but they keep records for years in antipation that the law will change or that the donor may change their mind. Have a look - let me know what you think or if you find out anything more than me: http://www.renewfertility.com/index.htm


----------



## Adele.K (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Olivia
I picked up your comments on this thread. I wanted to ask you more about your view that renew may not be able to offer known egg donation anymore. Have you heard anything specific? I'm just thinking of going there? also do you have a handle on how much success Brits have in advertising for donors here? thank you for any info/advice you can give.



olivia m said:


> Hi Laura
> These decisions are so very hard. I have every sympathy with your current situation. You may want to look up a couple of threads there have been with people who have conceived with eggs from a sister - Essex Girl comes to mind as a particularly good one.
> The counselling process that you all go through at the clinic would look particularly at issues to do with a sister feeling 'obliged' to donate. It's obviously really, really important that they do it completely freely and counselors re very aware of this. 35 is fine and for a known donor many clinics will accept 36, particularly if there is proven (and preferably recent) evidence of fertility.
> The NGDT would also be able to give you and your sister some good information about what being
> ...





olivia m said:


> Hi Laura
> Other countries in Europe that have ended anonymity for donors AND where egg donation is legal (it's not everywhere!) are Sweden and Netherlands. You are also right about some states in Australia and certainly in New Zealand, but a long way to go. The agency Resolve in South Africa used to be able to organise identifiable egg donation but there have been recent indications that this may not be so any longer. Worth emailing them though. It is also possible to find identifiable donors in the States but VERY expensive.
> Why not talk to the National Gamete Donation Trust here in the UK about clinics that have shorter waiting lists or ways of recruiting your own donor (directly for you or to boost your place on a waiting list). www.ngdt.co.uk
> Best of luck
> ...


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Adele
Hope the response I sent you you privately has been of interest and help.  It appears (from your own researches) that Renew are still able to help with identifiable donors - it's just that contact from age 18 cannot be guaranteed.  Sorry if I misled you or anyone else.
Very best wishes
Olivia


----------



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

Dear Laura,
Just a quick one to say that I donated to my sister (I'm 3... more important than age seems to be (fairly recent) proven fertility. Does your sister have young children? If you want to get a sense (or give her a sense) of what it involves I'd be happy to answer any questions - or take a look at my diary. For me it was a very easy decision - I have two wonderful children, and how couldn't I want her to have the chance at the same. But you obviously wouldn't want her to feel obliged. I guess you can;t know until you approach her...
good luck with it,
cluckcluck


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Laura

I was wondering whether to post but then saw Olivia's post which referred specifically to me, so here I go!  We have of course discussed the sister donor question before. 

You say that your sister is willing to be a donor, but you are not sure whether to take her up on her offer, either for yourself or to 'jump the queue'.  I am wondering whether the initial offer came from your sister after hearing about your situation or whether you asked her.  If she offered (this is the impression I get from what you say), that suggests that she wants to help, even if she doesn't know in detail about what is involved, and I would have thought that the way forward would be for you and she to look into it together and take a joint decision as to whether you use her eggs or not.  You would need to have counselling anyway if you go ahead, and you might find it easier to discuss all of this with a counsellor.  We found our session quite helpful.

CluckCluck - we have also chatted before and I am delighted to read from your latest posts that your donation has been successful and that your sister is now PG.  I hope all goes well for the rest of her pregnancy.

Adele - Good luck with your search for a donor.

Essex Girl x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cluck cluck - Congratualtions on getting your sister pregnant!!  My sisters youngest is 7 so not sure that counts as recent? Probably not!  Its just the bringing up the subject and knowing that when I bring it up this then the whole of my family will know as my sister is very close to my mum and my brother etc. I choose to keep it all to myself and my close friends.

Essex Girl - I've IMed you, yes my sister have offered a couple of times in the past when I have been upset over it all.  We have our follow up in March and plan to have discussed it with her prior to this time.  Yes tough knowing how to do it!  

XX


----------

